# Frequency equalizers.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Frequency equalizers - do you use them or do you leave the frequencies at default? As of right now I am experimenting with them and playing pieces of music with different equalizers (haven't been using them until today).


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

All of my listening is through my HiFi set up and I play with no filters or any kind of adjustments, I have found this to give the most truthful results, of course it depends on other factors such as the type and quality of the system and room configuration, very occasionally I get a CD that does require some adjustment but this is only about 1% of my CDs and that seems to be on the cheaper ones.


----------

